# Superficial knowledge leads nowhere



## Green3apple

Does anyone know how Korean peoples says this idiom with their own version?

"superficial knowledge leading nowhere"

Thanks.


----------



## Superhero1

선무당이 사람 잡는다


----------



## rumistar

I've looked for the proper saying that matches up with your demand, but couldn't find proper one.
In this case, 선 무당이 사람 잡는다 is not right. 
A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.≠ Superficial knowledge leading nowhere. Am I wrong?


----------



## Green3apple

rumistar said:


> I've looked for the proper saying that matches up with your demand, but couldn't find proper one.
> In this case, 선 무당이 사람 잡는다 is not right.
> A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.≠ Superficial knowledge leading nowhere. Am I wrong?



similiar to, but not exact the same.
it's not about dangerous or not dangerous, it is about 'study everything only on the preface will get you nowhere', 'better knowing well than knowing all'. the one superhero gave have slight narrow meaning, but quite represent it though.


----------



## Superhero1

We use 수박 겉핥기 as the meaning of superficial knowledge. Making a sentence with your example, I would say 수박 겉핥기 식의 공부로는 아무 것도 이룰 수 없다 or 피상적인 지식으로는 본질에 다가설 수 없다. I admit that my former answer doesn't correspond with your question.

Plus, there's no spacing between 선 and 무당: 선무당 is a word in itself.​


----------



## wildsunflower

I agree with rumistar. "선 무당이 사람 잡는다" does not mean what you want to say - "superficial knowledge leading nowhere". It means little knowledge can be dangerous (사람 잡는다 - kill someone) and it is better to think that you know nothing and to do nothing at all.


----------

